
Ask HN: Is “Trustwave” Legitimate? - _bxg1
A small business owner I know just got an email from trustwave.com about urgently needing to log in to their &quot;PCI Manager&quot; and update their &quot;Scan Attestation&quot;. I assumed it was a phishing email at first, but I did some research and a) PCI compliance has to do with accepting credit card payments, which they do (though they&#x27;re just a local shop; they don&#x27;t have any custom tech around doing that), and b) trustwave <i>seems</i> like it may be a real company: it has a website and a Wikipedia page, and the latter has been around for ~4 years though it&#x27;s also marked as &quot;reading like an advertisement&quot;.<p>How do I know if this is legit? I equally don&#x27;t want them to get phished and don&#x27;t want them to have a problem with their PCI status.
======
weare138
Unless the business owner already uses Trustwave, which it doesn't seem like
they do, then I'm pretty sure this is a phishing email or spam. Trustwave
themselves seems like a legit company. I've _heard_ of them but I don't have
any first hand experience with them.

